# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Bottom Line Fishin' Buddy 2200



## Leif-Jesper (10. Februar 2007)

|wavey: 
Wir haben heute auf der Angelmesse in Rendsburg das besagte Gerät in einem neuwertigen Zustand für 50€ gekauft.
Leider liegt keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bei.
Obwohl ich relativ gut Englisch kann und wohl so ziemlich die ganze Bedienungsanleitung übersetzen könnte, wäre mir eine deutschsprachige doch lieber.
Ich habe schon im Netz und auch nur hier im Board gesucht, aber ich konnte nichteinmal eine Offizielle Seite von Bottom Line finden.
Also bitte helft mir.
Wo bekomme ich eine deutschsprachige Anleitung?


----------

